# Gaggia New Baby 06 Nero troubleshooting.



## NicholasLee (Jan 15, 2019)

I have a "Gaggia New Baby 06 Nero"

Ref:









This got clogged due to hard-water and so I completely disassembled it, soaked all the relevant parts in descaler, and scrubbed and scraped all the limescale from everything.

Immersing the boiler in descaler was a mistake as the descaler degraded the ceramic insulation of the heating elements that are integral with the boiler.

This caused a small earth leakage current in the heating elements, sufficient to trip the house's RCD (residual current circuit breaker) rendering the machine unusable.

I then drained the water out of it, put it in a box, and put it on my "to-do" list for about a year.

I recently bought a new boiler and fitted that, and I also fitted a new group gasket and a new "shower disc" for good measure.

This fixed the RCD issues, so it now pumps water to the boiler and the boiler now heats the water.

If I turn the steam nozzle control, I get steam out of the steam wand as expected.

However, I can't get so much as a single drop of water out of the group head's "shower disc", and attempting to back-flush the machine produces no water in the collection tray at all.

So, based on these symptoms, what is broken and/or clogged?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Remove the screen and shower block and check / clean. Failing that it could be a speck of scale blocking the solenoid valve OR the valve could be stuck.

Does the black box on it click ?


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

You can't successfully back flush these machines due to their solenoid controlled water valve. Using a blind basket or seal disc in the portafilter and attempting to backlash can result in coffee particles and sediment getting in various places that you don't want it!

As well as the sound advice already given, check that the pump is outputting (400-500g/ml of water per minute is ok) by disconnecting the feed pipe to the boiler and routing into a bowl. You can use a small dental brush or soft wire to check the valve block and boiler base block passageways are clear.


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

It sounds like the solenoid so I'd clean it anyway as it's easy enough. If that doesn't work then if you don't mind stripping it down completely take the grouphead out and blow into the two holes the solenoid connects onto. If one of them is blocked soak in descaler. BTW regarding back flushing - opinion is divided. The idea that backflushing would put more coffee through your solenoid than just brewing coffee (where there would be a touch more coffee present) seems odd. I did hear a rumour that Gaggia themselves didn't recommend it as people tend to use too much flushing powder and the pipes get blocked with that not coffee.


----------



## NicholasLee (Jan 15, 2019)

UPDATE:

Thanks everyone.

I have completely dismantled the machine, right down to dismantling the 3-port valve and group head.

I have blown air through every water carrying duct in the group head and 3-port valve, and there are no blockages anywhere, not even the tiny holes in the 3-port valve.

I checked the DC-resistance of the solenoid's coil, which was 2,200 Ohms, so the coil isn't burned out.

The pump is working fine and a constant stream of water flows from it, into the boiler, and out of the steam vent at the top of the boiler (when I open that valve).

I then re-assembled everything, and I still don't get a single drop of water coming out of the group head, or the back-flush drain to the drip-tray. :-(

When the machine is running, and with the steam-valve closed, you can hear the pump straining as the pressure builds in the boiler.

I can't hear any "click" from the solenoid valve, although I can't tell if that is simply because it is quieter than the pump, or whether it isn't working at all.

What is the sequence of parts that the water passes through on its way to exit the group head?

Does it even need to go through the solenoid valve, or is that only there to facilitate back-flushing to the drip-tray?

Is there a published wiring diagram (with wiring colours), so I can check for electrical faults?


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

solenoid 3-port valve connects the group head to the pipe running to the drip-tray (default state) or to the boiler. The valve does make a loud click when switching. If it does not switch, then pressure builds up in the boiler, as it is not connected to the group.

If you can work safely with the electricity, I suggest running the machine with the top cover removed and measure the voltage on the valve, to confirm that you do have the mains on the valve terminals when the brew button is ON. Also the click would be easier to hear without the cover. If you do have the voltage but no click (and no water through the group), then you might need to replace the valve.


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

NicholasLee said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> ...


here are a couple of wiring diagrams online - on the old Gaggia forum, which is still active and also from retailers inc. Whole Latte Love, who have the original Italian diagrams in their website. support area. The power feed is switched onto the solenoid and routed across the thermostats (not through them). If you are safe working with a multimeter you can check continuity from the coffee switch and also that there is a power feed to the solenoid at this switch action.

The solenoid valve has to open to allow water flow from the boiler and into the group head - through the little gicleur (jet) that you cleaned out already. It sounds as though you have a faulty or blocked valve, so be sure to check that the solenoid valve stem is moving freely on its internal spring. Best to test the electrical continuity and power feed before ordering a new solenoid!

Try to avoid back -flushing this machine, despite what you may read elsewhere - the logic is that when there is no water flow, due to a closed backlash filter or disc, the solenoid valve is open and water pressure causes turbulent flow of any coffee solids dislodged from the grouped distribution and filter screen, which can end up in some small passageways where they would not normally reach under forward water flow.


----------



## NicholasLee (Jan 15, 2019)

UPDATE:

I managed to find the wiring diagram for the Gaggia New Baby, but it was labelled in Italian.

So, I translated it all into English, and I am re-posting it here, in the hope that it will be helpful to other people.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

NicholasLee said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I managed to find the wiring diagram for the Gaggia New Baby, but it was labelled in Italian.
> 
> ...


If it's anything like the Classic wiring diagrams about on the web, you may find the wire colours different on your machine.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------

